# NEW Wolf Eyes 2 Stage HID Shark I 24W/10W



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,
One thing I couldn’t fit in the title is the Digital 4 Stage tail cap!!! 12 LED’s that work as a low light source, battery capacity meter, emergency becan and SOS signal.

The 4 modes can be cycled through by twisting on and off the LED tail cap. Pausing for more than 2 seconds will reset the circuit and start over at candle mode. 
Mode 1 - Candle mode is 10 lumens (max) and runs for 45 hours
Mode 2 – Battery capacity meter: 12 LED = 75% - 100%, 10 LED = 50% - 75%, 8 LED = 25% - 50%, 6 LED = shows the capacity is low and needs to be recharged
Mode 3 – Becan/Stand by: 2 quick flashes every 2 seconds for up to 180 hours
Mode 4 – SOS for up to 100 hours

A picture for ya!






These things are really nice!!! It still uses a rotary switch for activation but with a button switch by the bezel (where a MagLite would be) you can switch from 10W to 24W with ease! 
Output: 24W = 1800 (bulb lumen) for 60 minutes, and 10W = 550 (bulb lumen) for 130 minutes.

The working beam divergence is 4° to 16° and adjustable by rotating the bezel! 

Note, this light can not be charged while on like the previous Sharks! Charging while the light is on will damage the unit and void the warranty.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 12, 2007)

Mike, wow! A dual mode brightness HID with pushbutton toggle! To clarify: the led tailcap can:
1. have all 12 leds on for close up light
2. be in battery meter mode
3. be in beacon mode
Is this correct?

What will the price be?

Beamshots vs the AE24 and Boxer would be interesting as would views of that tailcap.

I find it appealing as it captures one of the features that I like most about WE all along; big headlamp and led tailcap for dual output.


----------



## cchurchi (Jul 12, 2007)

Every time I turn around, Wolf Eyes is offering something new. Now they even offer a dual output HID? What a company!

Next thing you know, they will have a 3 X 168A (18650) tripple Cree light on the market...... (hint, hint)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> Mike, wow! A dual mode brightness HID with pushbutton toggle! To clarify: the led tailcap can:
> 1. have all 12 leds on for close up light
> 2. be in battery meter mode
> 3. be in beacon mode
> ...


Hi Phaserburn,
I’m glad you asked these questions! I went and looked at the instructions again and found that I missed a mode which is SOS.  The runtimes for SOS and Becan/Stand by modes are with a fully charged battery, running the HID main lamp will shorten LED tail cap runtimes of course. 

The 4 modes can be cycled through by twisting on and off the LED tail cap. Pausing for more than 2 seconds will reset the circuit and start over at candle mode. 
Mode 1 - Candle mode is 10 lumens (max) and runs for 45 hours
Mode 2 – Battery capacity meter: 12 LED = 75% - 100%, 10 LED = 50% - 75%, 8 LED = 25% - 50%, 6 LED = shows the capacity is low and needs to be recharged
Mode 3 – Becan/Stand by: 2 quick flashes every 2 seconds for up to 180 hours
Mode 4 – SOS for up to 100 hours

The price we are still considering but it will be between $400 - $440
Availability will be mid August. 

More pictures to follow next week including side by side beam shots with the AE XENIDE 20 & 25 since they are due in on Monday.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Tempora (Jul 14, 2007)

What about its size compared to a 24W Boxer?


----------



## john2551 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tempora said:


> What about its size compared to a 24W Boxer?


 
Tempora,

You beat me to the punchline!!! I was going to ask the same thing! Mike, what are the dimensions? & can you show us a side-by-side pic of both the boxer 24w & this new light.

Thanks,

John


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2007)

john2551 said:


> Tempora,
> 
> You beat me to the punchline!!! I was going to ask the same thing! Mike, what are the dimensions? & can you show us a side-by-side pic of both the boxer 24w & this new light.
> 
> ...


Hi John,
I tried to take some beam shots last night but my camera wouldn't cooperate. All these lights are very similar in brightness with the PowerLights working best at long range and the Wolf Eyes working great at mid range. 

The Xenide's came in yesterday and we are real busy shipping orders, so this is the best I can do for now.





The following was copied from the Wolf Eyes website for your reference.
Specifications:

-Feature: HID (High Intensity Discharge) handheld tactical flashlight
-Model: K1850
-Power:12V, 24W / 12V,10W
-Colour temperature: 6000-7000K 
-Beam divergence adjustable: 4 °- 16°
-Runtime and Brightness:
1800 lumens / 60 minutes (24W stage)
550 lumens / 130 minutes (10W stage)
-Lens: tempered glass
-Switch: rotary on/off switch to prevent accidental turn on and mechanical switch failure 
-Body: Aircraft grade aluminium, hard anodized
-Housing diameter: 46.6mm
-Bezel diameter: 76.6mm
-Length: 252mm
-Weight: 760g approximately
-Water resistant: splash proof 
-Operation temperature: -15° C——+65° C 
-Color: Tactical black 
-Accessories options: red/IR Filters; spare bulb and Li-ion battery pack 
-Package: soft bag and gift box


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder why all these low power HID lights have such high color temp bulbs? That's the only thing stopping me from buying something like this. Any chance for a normal 4200K lamp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2007)

lasercrazy said:


> I wonder why all these low power HID lights have such high color temp bulbs? That's the only thing stopping me from buying something like this. Any chance for a normal 4200K lamp?


Hi lasercrazy,
As far as I know a lower color temp bulb is not available and Wolf Eyes is not currently working on one. 

This is not a good comparison as far as output but you can see the color difference. I like the high color temp and think you get better color rendition IMO. 

Wolf Eyes M300 with a color temp above 3600K





Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W with a color temp around 6000K





These pictures were taken by DiCEMAN, his entire post can be found here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168865


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 19, 2007)

Cheers Mike..

Here's my latest beamshot shootout.
I just got the XeRay which Does have a 4200k lamp. I compare it again to the Boxer with 6000k lamp.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169840

Personally I would like to see a 5000k lamp as an option for these smaller lights. Nice middle ground.

Mike, I'm pretty sure the Shark and Boxer use the same lamp ???

DiCEMAN


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it regulated?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Is it regulated?


 Yes, Wolf Eyes says its fully regulated.

We added a page to our website HERE


----------



## Johan (Jul 30, 2007)

How does the brightness compare to the Boxer-24w, pretty close?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

The brightness should be the same since they use the same bulb. I’ve also compare beam shots at night and I could not see any difference.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 30, 2007)

Another great light from Wolf Eyes and PTS !


----------



## Likebright (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow,
I was all set to get a Boxer 24w HID when I saw this.
Now I don't know which, but I am leaning toward the Shark.
Mike, are the ballast warm-up times about the same for the 
24w Boxer and the Shark?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Worklight (Aug 4, 2007)

How robust is this light, can it take a good beating? And the strike bezel, not some cheap useless material?

Mountain Climbing (by night, extreme light needed) , Security Detail and Self Defence is the primary uses of this light for me.


----------



## Likebright (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't think this would be a good light for banging around.
The bulb would break if dropped or you cold-cocked someone with it.
A good large LED light would work better for that.
Like this "mutha" here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/elektrolumens_phazer.htm
I do climbs a bit and would highly recommend this: http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_APEX.php

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 5, 2007)

HIDs in general hold up much better to a beating then incan does.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

just ordered one from mike, cant seem to raise him on the email...


----------



## Bullet Bob (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had issues with communications with Mike from time to time as well but the guy has always come thru 110 percent. Without a doubt any issues I ever had with any light was completly taken care of without any hassle and done quickly. Be patient, he'll get you taken care of straight away.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 8, 2008)

just wondering folks, with the ability to change between 10w and 24w with the half press of a switch, is it safe to do this quickly, or often, now i do understand that there is a warm up phase with these bulbs, so basically when is it safe to swap back say from 24w to 10w and visa versa?


----------



## 276 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think mike is a a gun show or something from what i remember from another thread i read the other day.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 11, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> I wonder why all these low power HID lights have such high color temp bulbs? That's the only thing stopping me from buying something like this. Any chance for a normal 4200K lamp?



Same here. The illumination quality and efficiency of 4200K lamps are far superior to the 6000-7000K ones.

I'm still patiently waiting for some Surefire M6 sized handheld 4200K HID's to start coming out. I'd never buy one with a 6000K bulb.

I wouldn't want a 5000K bulb either, as I understand it the color of an HID shifts upwards during its lifespan anyways.


----------

